# Question about overclocking my e8400



## gl0ry (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello all, since my motherboard is being RMA'd I figured I'd do some research while I am waiting. Basically I'm using some corsair 2x2gb ram that's rated at 800mhz.

I had my machine running the e8400 at 3.6ghz stable with 1.25vcore in bios.. but as soon as i cranked it to 4ghz I needed over 1.4vcore in bios to maintain somewhat of a stability (would fail prime95 blended torture test after about an hour or two). I wouldn't be surprised if i needed anywhere from 1.42~1.44 to run completely stable with prime95.. but anyways I read somewhere that if I got 1066mhz ram I could run it at 500*8 fsb and be able to run the cpu at a lower vcore? Is that true?

By the way, realtemp showed my VID as 1.225, I don't really want to run my cpu much higher than 1.4v for 24/7 operation.

Also when people say things like they're running 4ghz at 1.36v, are they talking about BIOS settings or the voltage showed in cpuz?


At this point I'm also questioning whether or not it's worth it to go to 4ghz if I can run 3.6 stable at 1.25v with temps of around 30-40c


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

its really not worth it (im running at 2.4 lol)


----------



## gl0ry (Sep 21, 2008)

what the heck, why 2.4? did you mess up the cpu?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

well saves energy and my ram doesnt like above 1066 bus lol im running at like 1v


----------

